# The Somerset Gator



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Alligator found at Chew Valley Lake - BBC News


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

This makes me angry.


----------



## Diplo (Mar 15, 2017)

Talk about irresponsible, presumably the former keeper was unlicensed, which then begs the question who sold it to that person in the first place.


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

Diplo said:


> Talk about irresponsible, presumably the former keeper was unlicensed, *which then begs the question who sold it to that person in the first place.*


An answer is something we are unlikely to ever have. There's no law against it, sadly.


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

Could have been sold at Hamm, where DWA does not exist, and thus no one would even think about it.


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

Tarron said:


> Could have been sold at Hamm, where DWA does not exist, and thus no one would even think about it.


Indeed.

I suspect somebody purchased it, assuming it would be straight forward... and when it started to reach a size where it was becoming a handful, they realised they were lacking the experience and skills to work with it, so dumped it. Cowards.

People underestimate dangerous wild animals regularly, they think it's easy until the day they need to go "hands on," and they are in for a big surprise....
I won't deny it, I was one of them. But I learned differently, and I actually quite enjoy it.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Tarron said:


> Could have been sold at Hamm, where DWA does not exist, and thus no one would even think about it.


Could easily have been sold in the UK too. There is no offence of selling a Schedule 1,speciea to an unlicenced buyer.


----------



## Serpentine83 (Aug 20, 2017)

If they bought it at Hamm how did they get it back without papers, forgive my lack of knowledge but surely they'd ask for your dwa license etc


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

Serpentine83 said:


> If they bought it at Hamm how did they get it back without papers, forgive my lack of knowledge but surely they'd ask for your dwa license etc


The DWA is a British construct, Hamm is in Germany with multinationals from all over the world in attendance that do not know or care about the British Licensing system. There is no requirement to really declare anything you buy in Hamm at customs, due to EU freedom of movement rules, so people can buy at the table in Hamm and just drive it through to the UK.


----------



## Serpentine83 (Aug 20, 2017)

Asking for invasive species really that isn't it :O


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

Serpentine83 said:


> Asking for invasive species really that isn't it :O


Not really, Tez.....


----------

